# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > सॉफ्टवेयर, गेम तथा थीम >  कुछ बड़े सोफ्टवेयर कम साइज़ में

## Optimus Prime

Windows XP 64Bit 6 In 1 Highly Compressed | Full Version | 8 MB


http://www.mediafire.com/?o57y40xdvfylfa5

----------


## Optimus Prime

]Windows 7 And Vista Genuine Activator | Fully Genuine





*READ ME INCLUDED IN BOTH FILE AND PLEASE READ THE NOTEPAD VERY VERY IMPORTANT

It activates and makes genuine to all types of pc's

System Requirements:
1.OS:Windows 7 or vista any edition.
2.RAM:512 MB or more .
3.HDD:10MB for the activator to work.
4.PROCESSOR:Intel Pentium 4 or higher.

UNRAR PASSWORD - nashima_beauty**



iske के लिए कृपया व्यक्तिगत संदेश करे






*

----------


## saam

बहोत बहोत शुक्रिया इसे उपलब्ध करने के लिए....

----------


## Optimus Prime

धन्यवाद सैम भाई

----------


## nikhil9897

Windows 7 And Vista Genuine Activator | Fully Genuine sir plz muche ye de dijiye

----------


## jai 123

बहुत ही उपयोगी अद्भुत कार्य किया है आपने और क ई मित्रो का किमती समय भी बचाया है अब इसको activate करने का तरीका भी बता दिजिए 
धन्यवाद

----------


## rb908

मुझे भी चाहिए ये विन्दोव्स ७ एंड विन्दोव्स विस्टा एक्टिवेटर जल्दी दो भाई

----------


## hardeepmaan

*हेल्लो Optimus भाई क्या ये मिल सकता हैआप को प्म्नाही हो पा रहा है किर्पया इसे pm करे 
*




> ]Windows 7 And Vista Genuine Activator | Fully Genuine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *READ ME INCLUDED IN BOTH FILE AND PLEASE READ THE NOTEPAD VERY VERY IMPORTANT
> 
> It activates and makes genuine to all types of pc's
> ...

----------


## hardeepmaan

*बहुत-बहुत धन्वाद बहुत ही उम्दा काम कर रहे है मुबारक हो 
*

----------


## lotus1782

> ]Windows 7 And Vista Genuine Activator | Fully Genuine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *READ ME INCLUDED IN BOTH FILE AND PLEASE READ THE NOTEPAD VERY VERY IMPORTANT
> 
> It activates and makes genuine to all types of pc's
> ...



मित्र मुझे भी प म करे

----------


## rajanmishra

window  8 ka activater mil sakta hai keya

----------


## 11031

Windows 7 And Vista Genuine Activator | Fully Genuine sir plz muche ye de dijiye

----------


## shankar52

मित्र  windows xp 3 por  का न्यू  वर्जन  सॉफ्टवेर मिल सकता है

----------


## shankar52

> [IMG]http://www.**********.com/forum/images/misc/quote_icon.png[/IMG] Originally Posted by *Optimus Prime* [IMG]http://www.**********.com/forum/images/buttons/viewpost-right.png[/IMG] 
>                  ]Windows 7 And Vista Genuine Activator | Fully Genuine
> 
> संलग्न 360739मित्र मुझे भी प म करे 
> 
> संलग्न 360740
> 
> *READ ME INCLUDED IN BOTH FILE AND PLEASE READ THE NOTEPAD VERY VERY IMPORTANT
> 
> ...


* सर जी मुझे भी pm करे*

----------


## dilwale

Please pm me for activator xp7

----------


## ankchand

> ]Windows 7 And Vista Genuine Activator | Fully Genuine
> 
> Attachment 360739
> 
> Attachment 360740
> 
> *READ ME INCLUDED IN BOTH FILE AND PLEASE READ THE NOTEPAD VERY VERY IMPORTANT
> 
> It activates and makes genuine to all types of pc's
> ...


Windows 7 And Vista Genuine Activator | Fully Genuine sir plz muche ye de dijiye

----------


## Optimus Prime

http://www.mediafire.com/?cjc9qiie8ar9ole

Windows 7 And Vista Genuine Activator | Fully Genuine

----------


## Optimus Prime

> window  8 ka activater mil sakta hai keya


ji hai mere pass

----------


## shankar52

Windows 7 का नया वर्जन देने की कृपा करे

----------


## SOURABH JAIN

ये xxx से xx कैसे हो गए ...........?

----------


## pkpasi

मित्र मुझे OFFICE 2007,  ADOBE READER,  PHOTOSHOPेके िलक की िकरपा करे

----------


## pkpasi

PM ME PKSAROJ87@GMAIL.COM

----------


## RAM2205

*मुझे windows 7 activator चाहिए।  कृपया प्रदान करें।  पी एम नहीं  कर पा रहा हूँ  . धन्यवाद।*

----------


## iklodcsc

sir mujhe bhi pm kar do please

----------


## santarch2000

sir mujhey complete  deep freez  windows 7 key liye deney ka kast kareyn

----------


## vivek advani

मुझे भी एम एस ऑफिस चाहिए जिसमें हिन्दी फॉन्ट हो ताकि मैं हिन्दी के शब्द वहाँ peste कर सकूँ

----------


## pkpasi

मित्रो ये किस साफ्टवेयर से होता है

----------


## anita

> मुझे भी एम एस ऑफिस चाहिए जिसमें हिन्दी फॉन्ट हो ताकि मैं हिन्दी के शब्द वहाँ peste कर सकूँ



M. S. Office में आप हिंदी फॉण्ट डाल कर प्रयोग कर सकते है; कुंडली कुर्ती आदि हिंदी फॉण्ट है

----------


## utsava

मुझे  adobe InDesign सॉफ्टवेयर चाहिए मदद करे।

----------


## pkpasi

> मुझे  adobe InDesign सॉफ्टवेयर चाहिए मदद करे।


इस सूत्र के मालिक पिछले चार सालो से लापता है

----------


## Alpha Prime

> मुझे  adobe InDesign सॉफ्टवेयर चाहिए मदद करे।





Link 1

Link 2

----------


## utsava

Free full version chahiye

----------


## utsava

> Link 1
> 
> Link 2



Free full version chahiye no paid

----------

